# Suburgatory: Season One Thread



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

[Housekeeping note: It's clear there won't be any threads for this show unless someone creates a Season Thread. It's been three days since the Pilot. So with apologies to those who don't like them.]

I liked this. It's rare to like a sitcom pilot, they usually take a few eps to catch on, to gell. But the writers spent maybe one segment with setup, then it's off to the races. (It _is _a fairly simple concept--fish out of water.)

The two leads are great, really like the daughter. Cheryl Hines is good. Please don't make the suburbanites too cartoony, I could see that becoming tiresome.

SP survives.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It took 5 minutes to give up on this show.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

I liked it also. I like Jeremy Sisto, Alan Tudyk, and Rex Lee so that made setting up a season pass an easy decision.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually - of all the new comedy shows that I have seen so far this fall season - 
THIS has been my favorite.

Sisto really annoyed me on L&O - so was surprised to see how much I liked him.

I think it's a great cast great writing - and thankfully no canned laughter.

:up:


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Surprising there was no thread. It's been given a lot of positive comments in other sitcom threads.

I think it shows promise.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We liked it so far.

Cheryl Hines was on Chelsea Lately the other night and her TV daughter was in the audience. Chelsea said "That's not your real daughter. You can't take her everywhere!"

Cheryl also called Jeremy Sisto a DILF.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought it was good too. For some weird reason I find the girl reminds me of Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't like the first episode at first. By the end I was liking it. I've read some reviews that were pretty positive. So, I'll give the show a chance for sure.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Thought it was good too. For some weird reason I find the girl reminds me of Reese Witherspoon.


She kind of reminded me of Emma Stone in Easy A. The actress was very good.

Looks like it is a fun show and is definitely a season pass for me.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

I kinda liked it, it will be interesting to see where it goes. 

One thing I noticed right away is that it is filmed in LA and not NY.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I like it. It is a nail in lthe coffin for Free Agents from me.


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

I liked it. A keeper for me!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

classicsat said:


> I like it. It is a nail in lthe coffin for Free Agents from me.


 I like this show and Free Agents. Hope both of them make it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked it, except for Cheryl Hines. She annoys me so much.
When she wasn't on-screen I was enjoying it, so I will stick with it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I liked it enough to give the 2nd episode a chance. After that, we'll see...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Did not like it that much, but I'm giving it a chance. I enjoyed some of the concepts, but something was off in the tone/execution. I think the narration perhaps is not a good idea for this show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good for a pilot. I might get tired of it eventually, but for now, it's a keeper.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> Surprising there was no thread. It's been given a lot of positive comments in other sitcom threads.


Sometimes shows can be fun and satisfying, and yet people feel they don't have much to say about them.

So I can understand why there are a lack of threads about any show, no matter how good or bad.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Maui said:


> She kind of reminded me of Emma Stone in Easy A. The actress was very good.
> 
> Looks like it is a fun show and is definitely a season pass for me.


Agreed on all points.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Law and Order! Thank you. I'm too lazy to look these things up myself--that's why I come here. I like him and the daughter. The blonde woman not so much. 

I can't believe she really liked that bra......


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a tomboy, even to this day, and I liked the bra.

It wasn't bad. And because it's in a hole between The Middle and Modern Family, I'll keep it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like pink, but if they keep it up on this show I'm soon going to be hating pink. Other than the pink O.D., I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched this yesterday.. Thought it was fairly funny, though not sure if I'll keep watching it (lots of other existing shows to watch, plus it being centered around a teen girl).

Though it does remind me how old I am. Jeremy Sisto used to play "the young guy" in shows, now he's the father!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

mattack said:


> I watched this yesterday.. Thought it was fairly funny, though not sure if I'll keep watching it (lots of other existing shows to watch, plus it being centered around a teen girl).
> 
> Though it does remind me how old I am. Jeremy Sisto used to play "the young guy" in shows, now he's the father!


Hell I remember him playing Kevin Kline's son in the movie Grand Canyon in 1991. 20 years ago.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I liked it. I'll keep watching for now.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I really liked the pilot. The girl definitely has an Emma Stone in "Easy A" vibe to her. And any time I can see Alan Tudyk on TV it makes me happy. 

One little thing that bugged me: they're supposed to be in Jersey, right, given that Google Earth flyover from Manhattan? So why does Cheryl Hines have a southern accent?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Maui said:


> Hell I remember him playing Kevin Kline's son in the movie Grand Canyon in 1991. 20 years ago.


Wow, ok, I remember watching that movie.. (and I remember someone made fun of me because it was an "old people's movie".. I was in my early 20s at the time)

I'm thinking of actually fairly recent stuff.. I'm not checking imdb at the moment, but he was on an NBC kidnapping show ("Kidnapped"?), and I think he was on Six Feet Under...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, I did check imdb for one thing, but it doesn't have the info.. How old is the actress who plays the daughter? (One person in the threads thought she was "a 30 year old playing a 15 year old".. I think she looks age appropriate.)


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jane Levy. Born in 1990.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> Jane Levy. Born in 1990.


Which made me feel old.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Certainly a show worth keeping an eye on this season. I didn't instantly fall in love with it, but there was enough substance and promise to stick around for a few more episodes. I was also shocked she liked the pink bra, but I'm a guy so what do I know? That scene was touching though, and I appreciate a comedy with a little heart.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The best of the new shows for me this season.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I laughed a lot in the second episode. I'm so happy that Chris Parnell is the dad across the street.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

This show is genius. One of the best new shows easy!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Thought the first episode was OK, but the second episode was much better. Definitely keeping this one. _Love_ Cheryl Hines.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> One little thing that bugged me: they're supposed to be in Jersey, right, given that Google Earth flyover from Manhattan? So why does Cheryl Hines have a southern accent?


It has been scientifically proven that some people move to other states during their lifetime 

I missed the pilot but recorded the second ep. I liked it a lot. I record all new sitcoms and will usually give them 4-5 shows to keep me interested. This is the only one that has survived SP deletion as I did not deem anything worthy of even a third ep. (to be fair, I have not yet watched 2 broke girls or How to be a gentleman).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm a tomboy, even to this day, and I liked the bra.
> 
> It wasn't bad. And because it's in a hole between The Middle and Modern Family, I'll keep it.


The bra?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with everyone. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

I suffered through it along with Revenge with both being deleted. I liked Up All Night and 2 Broke Girls better. I also liked Sisto in L&O much better than his replacement.

If we all liked the same shows we would have a much more limited choices.


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

Ilovetorecord2 said:


> I suffered through it along with Revenge with both being deleted.


I didn't really care for this one much. I haven't deleted the SP yet, but I can't imagine I will stick with it.



Ilovetorecord2 said:


> I liked Up All Night and 2 Broke Girls better.


 Both of these I enjoyed a lot more, as well.



Anubys said:


> (to be fair, I have not yet watched 2 broke girls or How to be a gentleman).


2 Broke Girls :up: 
How to Be a Gentleman :down:


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Tessa Altman (Jane Levy) to Ryan Shay (Parker Young):

"If you could have dinner with any famous person, living or dead, whom would it be?"

"Scarlett Johansson &#8212; dead."

&#8212; "Suburgatory "The Barbecue" (2011)


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> One little thing that bugged me: they're supposed to be in Jersey, right, given that Google Earth flyover from Manhattan? So why does Cheryl Hines have a southern accent?


I thought it was Westchester, maybe Rye or Port Chester from the map. But I could be misremembering.

"You are so obsessed with MILFs, you don't even notice the ILFs." was a  for me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Still liking this. They seemed to have hit their stride pretty quickly. This is definitely the best new sitcom of the fall season.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm liking it marginally more but it is certainly Whitney-ish in that I will gladly cancel it the next time an episode really annoys me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I like it. Both this and Whitney have earned full SP status, and would have to have several really bad eps in a row (unlikely) for me to drop. 

2 Broke Girls, OTOH, is still on probation. I watch faithfully each week, but if it falters... I will say last night's eps (2BG) was much better.

sorry... thread drift.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Whitney is ok, but I really like this show. Best of the new sitcoms.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another great episode. This show is really growing on me. Love the father<>daughter NYC<>suburb dynamic.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Loved tonight's episode. Great Fun!

I liked when she talked about breaking out and they cut to the girls on the track in the plain, gray gym outfits that they had a guard/policeman walk through the frame like it was a prison.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

This episode was so-so for me too much Cheryl Hines. Did love the line when Tessa answered the door and Dalia was there, "did I somehow summon you?"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> This episode was so-so for me too much Cheryl Hines. Did love the line when Tessa answered the door and Dalia was there, "did I somehow summon you?"


I like her better in Curb Your Enthusiasm, where she plays more of a reality character. But I love the facial expressions (or lack thereof) of her daughter.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Halloween 10/26/2011

George has the best evil laugh!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

This show is a nice surprise, compaired to other new sitcoms this season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This show is a nice surprise, compaired to other new sitcoms this season.


This! The Halloween episode was good. I like how she's getting more used to the 'burbs now and I like the interplay between the outcast girl and Tessa. Five minutes before Jay Mohr walked in, I said to my wife, if I was Dallas' husband, I'm not so sure I'd like my wife watching scary movies with another guy. Sure enough he walks in and punches him out. Awesome!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

This show needs more Alan Tudyk!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It seems we're taking the cartoony path. A funny episode, but it seems we've drifted from a reality based sitcom to one that exists in its own world ("Where _is _Orlando?"). I still love this show, but I'm not sure I like the world that last night's ep was set in.



sean67854 said:


> This show needs more Alan Tudyk!


You got your wish!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Demandred said:


> I liked it also. I like Jeremy Sisto, Alan Tudyk, and Rex Lee so that made setting up a season pass an easy decision.


Okay I didn't give this show a chance before but then I realized my man Alan was in it so I had to download them all. I'm on episode 2 and I have to say I am downright cracking up at this show. I cannot believe all the negatives here about it. So far I love it!

And is it just me or is the neighbor guy, Ryan, a dead ringer for a young Peter Facinelli? I did a triple take and had to hit IMDB knowing it couldn't be him but wow they look alike.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I didn't give this show a chance before but then I realized my man Alan was in it so I had to download them all. I'm on episode 2 and I have to say I am downright cracking up at this show. I cannot believe all the negatives here about it. So far I love it!
> 
> And is it just me or is the neighbor guy, Ryan, a dead ringer for a young Peter Facinelli? I did a triple take and had to hit IMDB knowing it couldn't be him but wow they look alike.


it's a fun little show...But don't get your hopes up, Ryan is not really a part of it...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> it's a fun little show...But don't get your hopes up, Ryan is not really a part of it...


He really needs to be. He's hilarious in a total toolbag way.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Kimantha cracked me up dressed as Lisa. Her "I did, Malik!" was awesome.

Overall I thought this was a pretty good episode, and the girl playing Lisa is really getting a chance to shine.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> Jane Levy. Born in 1990.


Wiki & IMDB both say 1989.

She is smokin' hot by the way!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Another awesome thing from this episode was Dahlia's revenge plan speech. You thought that was it, but it kept going. From George and Dallas getting married ('I'm the favorite') all the way to a bad Yelp review ruining Tessa's organic lesbian farming.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah that was pretty hilarious. I just wish they'd stop dancing around the George and Dallas thing. Ugh.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Dahlia has grown on me. I'm not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing, but I rather enjoy her now whereas she used to creep me out a bit.

Still loving this show, though. This ep was pretty funny. I think I have a major girl-crush on Cheryl Hines. She is the one that I find smokin' hot. To be fair, I also find Sisto hot.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sharkster said:


> To be fair, I also find Sisto hot.


Oh yes. First time I have ever thought him attractive.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I love this show. It definitely seems to veer back and forth over that line between pardoy and cartoony, but I enjoy it. Cheryl Hines should be a Wonderbra spokesperson.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh yes. First time I have ever thought him attractive.


He's so good on this that he's erased Billy from my mind.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> He's so good on this that he's erased Billy from my mind.


Oh, indeed! For some time all I could see in him was the creepy creepmeister Billy Chenowith. Now he looks hot again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah that was pretty hilarious. I just wish they'd stop dancing around the George and Dallas thing. Ugh.


Did I magically jump in time forward a few months, or what?

Weren't Dallas and (the Jay Mohr character) just 'having problems' a week or two ago? Now they're already divorced??????


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did I magically jump in time forward a few months, or what?
> 
> Weren't Dallas and (the Jay Mohr character) just 'having problems' a week or two ago? Now they're already divorced??????


Jay Mohr is developing some other show. I am guessing he wasn't available to do many episodes so they just fast tracked it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

markz said:


> Wiki & IMDB both say 1989.
> 
> She is smokin' hot by the way!


I just realized the other day that she was on the first season of Shameless. I totally didn't recognize her with that hair.

I enjoy this show more and more. It's funny.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did I magically jump in time forward a few months, or what?
> 
> Weren't Dallas and (the Jay Mohr character) just 'having problems' a week or two ago? Now they're already divorced??????


1-2 eps ago, she found some panties (larger than hers) in Jay Mohr's dry cleaning, and decided enough was enough.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I also think Sisto is a hottie, and have for years. There's one shot of him in the opening sequence of "Suburgatory" when he's wearing a tank top. I hate that picture. Very few men actually look good in a tank top. But otherwise, a hottie.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Dahlia has grown on me. I'm not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing, but I rather enjoy her now whereas she used to creep me out a bit.
> 
> Still loving this show, though. This ep was pretty funny. I think I have a major girl-crush on Cheryl Hines. She is the one that I find smokin' hot. To be fair, I also find Sisto hot.


Haha yeah I am really liking Cheryl Hines but I also have a big man crush on Jeremy sisto


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Sisto was very good in the last season or two of Law and Order.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

ncsercs said:


> Sisto was very good in the last season or two of Law and Order.


He was also excellent in Kidnapped. I think you can stream that one on Netflix.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

StacieH said:


> Very few men actually look good in a tank top.


Darrell from Storage Wars pulls it off though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, in advance, for the nightmares, Scooterboy!


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

scooterboy said:


> Darrell from Storage Wars pulls it off though.


Ugh.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Thanks, in advance, for the nightmares, Scooterboy!





StacieH said:


> Ugh.


You're welcome!

This is kind of an inside joke between my wife and I. She's disgusted when Darrell wears a tank top and his back fur is exposed. She won't look at the TV screen when he's on.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Suburgatory has been renewed for a second season.

http://tvline.com/2012/05/10/renewals-abc-2012-fall-tv/

:up::up:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Suburgatory has been renewed for a second season.
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/05/10/renewals-abc-2012-fall-tv/
> 
> :up::up:


This is good news. I really enjoy this show a lot. It doesn't seem to get any attention but it's the best show on ABC that I watch.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> This is good news. I really enjoy this show a lot. It doesn't seem to get any attention but it's the best show on ABC that I watch.


I was loving it until they added this entire surrogate baby story... and mainly because I do not like Alicia Silverstone _at all_ in this role. The character is annoying but she makes the character even more unlikable IMO. I hope they wrap this up and she's not back next season.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I was loving it until they added this entire surrogate baby story... and mainly because I do not like Alicia Silverstone _at all_ in this role. The character is annoying but she makes the character even more unlikable IMO. I hope they wrap this up and she's not back next season.


I still love the show but I'm with you - Alicia Silverstone doesn't add a thing. That character is off-putting. She needs to go. Crank out the kid and adios.


----------

